# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Oil PC

## BloodDonor89

Καλησπερα σας, εχω ενα *παλιο μηχανημα* το οποιο το εχω και καθετε, λεω να το εκμεταλευτω πειραματιζοντας το, για το λογο αυτο σκεφτηκα να παρω ενα ενυδρειο φθηνο (15-20€) και να το μονταρω ωστε να μπουν μεσα τα πραγματακια (μητρικη, τροφοδοτικο, κτλ) ολα καλα μεχρι εδω. Εχω ψαξει μερες τωρα και ροτωντας σε διαφορα site ποιο ειναι το ιδανικο λαδι. 

Ενας ελληνας ειχε βαλει παραφινέλαιο αλλα μετα απο 3 μερες υπηρξε ενα θεμα με το plexiglas (οχι απο το παραφινέλαιο).

Ενας αλλος λεει baby oil. Και αλλας πολλες γνωμες, με αποτελεσμα να μπερδευτω περισσοτερο.

Διαβασα οτι το παραφινέλαιο εχει σημειο αναφλεξης στους 90 βαθμους κελσιου. 

*Ψαχνω ενα λαδακι λοιπον που να μην ειναι ακριβο οπως τα λαδια των μηχανων, και δεν το θελω παχυρευστο. Εχω ψαχτει για το παραφινελαιο, αοσμο, αγχρωμο κτλ, αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι ασφαλες κυριως για καμια αναφλεξη, εσεις τι λετε;*

Στα πρακτικα τωρα. Εννοειται πως στα ανεμηστηρια θα μπει fan control ωστε να μην καουν αλλα και για να υπαρχει καποια κινηση του λαδιου.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Καλησπερα σας, εχω ενα *παλιο μηχανημα* το οποιο το εχω και καθετε, λεω να το εκμεταλευτω πειραματιζοντας το, για το λογο αυτο σκεφτηκα να παρω ενα ενυδρειο φθηνο (15-20€) και να το μονταρω ωστε να μπουν μεσα τα πραγματακια (μητρικη, τροφοδοτικο, κτλ) ολα καλα μεχρι εδω. Εχω ψαξει μερες τωρα και ροτωντας σε διαφορα site ποιο ειναι το ιδανικο λαδι. 
> 
> Ενας ελληνας ειχε βαλει παραφινέλαιο αλλα μετα απο 3 μερες υπηρξε ενα θεμα με το plexiglas (οχι απο το παραφινέλαιο).
> 
> Ενας αλλος λεει baby oil. Και αλλας πολλες γνωμες, με αποτελεσμα να μπερδευτω περισσοτερο.
> 
> Διαβασα οτι το παραφινέλαιο εχει σημειο αναφλεξης στους 90 βαθμους κελσιου. 
> 
> *Ψαχνω ενα λαδακι λοιπον που να μην ειναι ακριβο οπως τα λαδια των μηχανων, και δεν το θελω παχυρευστο. Εχω ψαχτει για το παραφινελαιο, αοσμο, αγχρωμο κτλ, αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι ασφαλες κυριως για καμια αναφλεξη, εσεις τι λετε;*
> ...



.

Ξέχασε το από τώρα.
ΦΤΗΝΟ και ΚΑΛΟ είναι δύο λέξεις που δεν πάνε μαζί στην ίδια φράση.....
Τέλος - πάντων, αν θες ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ να το φτιάξεις μόνο το λάδι ΣΙΛΙΚΟΝΗΣ είναι εντελώς διάφανο και χημικά αδρανές. Δεν αναφλέγεται και δεν οξειδώνει.
Θα το βρεις στον Καλογερόπουλο στον Πειραιά με περίπου 4 - 5 ευρώ το λίτρο αν θυμάμαι καλά.

.

----------


## dog80

Δές εδώ: http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php

Νομίζω ήταν οι πρώτοι που κάνανε αυτή τη μετατροπή. Στο κείμενο (History) λέει για όλα τα προβλήματα που μπορείς να συναντήσεις.

Το λάδι που χρησιμοποιούν είναι mineral oil, νομίζω το αντίστοιχο είναι το παραφινέλαιο που πουλάνε στα φαρμακεία

Το λάδι θα ανεβάσει μεγάλη θερμοκρασία, γι αυτό είναι απαραίτητη μία αντλία λαδιού και ένα μικρό ψυγείο για να το ψύχει.

----------

BloodDonor89 (13-03-15)

----------


## gkats

> Δές εδώ: http://www.pugetsystems.com/submerged.php
> 
> Νομίζω ήταν οι πρώτοι που κάνανε αυτή τη μετατροπή. Στο κείμενο (History) λέει για όλα τα προβλήματα που μπορείς να συναντήσεις.
> 
> Το λάδι που χρησιμοποιούν είναι mineral oil, νομίζω το αντίστοιχο είναι το παραφινέλαιο που πουλάνε στα φαρμακεία
> 
> Το λάδι θα ανεβάσει μεγάλη θερμοκρασία, γι αυτό είναι απαραίτητη μία αντλία λαδιού και ένα μικρό ψυγείο για να το ψύχει.




Καλημέρα και απο μένα. Ύστερα απο πολλή ενθουσιασμό και ψαξιμο για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα βρήκα το Mineral oil που χρησιμοποιούν στα πιο πολλά βιντεο στο youtube. http://store.steoil.com/crystal-plus...oil-70t-5-gal/
Το θέμα είναι οτί εδω στην Ελλάδαδεν το βρήκα και μάλλον δε θα το βρω ποτε. Αλλοι λένε ότι είναι παραφινέλαιο αλλα και πάλι δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο. Έχετε καμία ιδέα τι μπορεί να αυτο το λάδι και που μπορώ να το βρω εδώ στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## IRF

Ο σκληρός δίσκος οι ανεμιστήρες και οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί  δεν θα έχουν  πρόβλημα αν αρχίσει και εισέρχεται λάδι; Καλύτερα άρχισε τμηματικά τους  πειραματισμούς π.χ μόνο έναν σκληρό δίσκο μέσα σε ένα δοχείο με λάδι. Το  λάδι αυτό πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι *δεν είναι απόλυτα αδρανές* *σε βάθος χρόνου δύο ετών* π.χ.  Μόλις προσλάβει ελάχιστη υγρασία σε συνδυασμό με μεταλλικά άλατα π.χ.  από την μπαταρία της motherboard και οργανικά μονομερή από υπερθέρμανση  πλαστικών αρχίζουν οι διαβρώσεις παντού. Η κατάσταση χειροτερεύει όταν  αρχίσει να θερμαίνεται σε θερμοκρασίες πάνω από 60 βαθμούς. Το υψηλό του  ιξώδες (σε σχέση με αυτό του αέρα) θεωρώ ότι δεν το καθιστά κατάλληλο  για ψύξη αν δεν εξασφαλίσεις αντλία με σύστημα ψύξης. Οι έλεγχοι  που  κάνουν σε αυτά τα λάδια παρουσία ιόντων από διάβρωση μεταλλικών μερών  δείχνουν ότι επιβάλλεται αντικατάσταση κάθε χρόνο. Τα λάδια που μπαίνουν  σε μετασχηματιστές π.χ. είναι πολύ πιο αδρανή,  ακριβά και τοξικά σε  σχέση με το  mineral oil που δεν αντέχει ρύπανση με οτιδήποτε άλλο και  θερμοκρασία.

----------


## moutoulos

Ε Γιώργο γι'αυτό είπαμε ... μάλλον μονόδρομος
http://www.kalochem.gr/product/1979/...AC%CE%B4%CE%B9

----------


## gkats

> Ε Γιώργο γι'αυτό είπαμε ... μάλλον μονόδρομος
> http://www.kalochem.gr/product/1979/...AC%CE%B4%CE%B9



Αυτο Γρηγόρη πρέπει να είναι πανάκριβο ετσι?

----------


## moutoulos

Είναι αυτό που προτείνει ο Σωτήρης στο πόστ 2.

----------


## KOKAR

ια φθηνή λύση ειναι το παραφινελαιο, τωρα για την ανάφλεξη που λες δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να ανεβάσει 90 βαθμούς οσο μικρο και να ειναι το ενυδρείο
άλλωστε για πειραματισμο το θέλεις οποτε δεν ειναι ανάγκη να "ματώσεις" οικονομικά

----------


## leosedf

Mineral oil είναι το johnson's baby oil  που βάζουν σε κώλους. Ορυκτό λάδι, ένα είναι και είναι αυτό. Βρες απλά την έκδοση που δεν έχει άρωμα.

----------


## ikaros1978

Εγω σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις (οχι για υπολογιστη βεβαια αλλα σε αλλες συσκευες) που απαιτειται να ειναι βουτηγμενα σε λαδι, χρησιμοποιεω το DIANA D της SHELL...δοκιμασμενο χρονια τωρα σε τασεις 160-180ΚV (αυτομετασχηματιστες υψηλης ακτινολογικων λυχνιων)

----------


## gkats

> Mineral oil είναι το johnson's baby oil  που βάζουν σε κώλους. Ορυκτό λάδι, ένα είναι και είναι αυτό. Βρες απλά την έκδοση που δεν έχει άρωμα.



Δηλαδη το παραφυνελαιο δεν θα κανει δουλεια; σιγουρα το mineral  ειναι ορυκτο αλλα εδω στην Ελλαδα δεν υπαρχει ετσι ακριβως οπως το δειχνουν στα βιντεο. εννοω την ιδια μαρκα.

----------

